# rc drivers switch teams



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

WOW seems like alot of the factory drivers switching teams over the last year or so.the latest i have is david spashett and rick howart going to tamiya,mark pavidis with kyosho/peak and josh cyrul now with custom works/truespeed.if any one has info on other drivers switching teams and why so many lately i'de love to hear it?thanks for the info


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

this is an easy one, It's called getting a better deal than what they had before, LOL

If you worked for $40K and somebody offered you $60K....most everyone would take the new job.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

At the highest levels its usually money/job offer that will lead to a career beyond their "fast years" driving rc cars.


----------

